# How to build my own pc



## sallyjoe (Mar 11, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a website that will teach me how to build my own computer step by step?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://tomshardware.co.uk/2002/09/18/building_your_own_pc/index.html

this link is a bit old - but the principles still apply
http://www.dansdata.com/buildpc.htm


----------



## kidzrule (Nov 17, 2006)

You have to choose parts too.

I got this off the HardwareZone forum. Unless you're a Singaporean you probably wouldn't want to use that forum since everybody replies in Singlish. Which is kind of hard for people outside of Singapore and Malaysia to understand.

Last update was on 10th March 2007.

Prices are in SGD.


> Section I - Complete Gaming System
> 
> Extreme Systems
> 
> ...





> Section II - DIY Section
> 
> Extreme System
> 
> ...


----------



## sallyjoe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks to both replies each was equally enlightening. The "Dan's" illustrated guide was excellent. The parts listing is awesome, too. Now can you suggest how I would go about learning what each of those parts are and how I would determine which of the price grades on the part would be best for me. I guess as I learn what each part is and does that will determine which one I will purchase. 

Thanks again for your very helpful information.


----------



## MrBills (Aug 12, 2006)

Remember that GOOGLE is your friend. Type in the part and see what you get.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

First you should determine what you will use it for. A gaming computer compared to one used for word processing for example would be using more memory, have a need for speed, etc


----------



## bc30629 (Feb 11, 2006)

If you are into gaming the forums for maximum pc have lots and lots of info on building. Those hardcore gamers wouldn't have it any other way.


----------

